# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Comisiones ilegales en la autorización de parques eólicos

## F. Lázaro

Suma y sigue el festival de corrupción por todo el país. Ya decía yo que tanto molinillo por Castilla y León camino de Burgos era sospechoso.




> http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...02_517009.html
> 
> *Hacienda detecta comisiones en la autorización de parques eólicos*
> 
> *La Agencia Tributaria denuncia una trama de 110 millones en Castilla y León
> Cargos regionales y constructores afines agilizaron trámites tras los pagos*
> 
>  Fernando Garea / Rafael Méndez 20 ABR 2015 - 17:06 CEST
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (20-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Dios..... lo que nos faltaba.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No sé de qué os asustáis.
Es el pan nuestro de cada día.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

Esto no es nuevo ya en La Muela (Zaragoza) hay un caso creo que sentenciado por corrupción política en las concesiones de Molinos de viento. Este país lo hemos hecho así...

----------

